# supprimer le hackintosh de son compte



## thepretender57 (29 Décembre 2012)

Bonsoir à tous,  je m'explique, j'ai récemment fait un hackintosh et j'ai utilisé mes identifiants apple pour icloud par exemple. J'ai malheuresment eu un soucis de matériel et j'ai formaté mon disque dur . Disons qu'en gros j'ai laissé tombé car j'avais trop de soucis. Mais à présent j'ai un soucis avec les onglets icloud  sur safari. Je vois toujours mon hackintosh sous le nom de mac pro. J'aimerais supprimé cet appareil de mon identifiants. J'ai désactivé icloud sur safari , réactivé mais il est toujours là. Sur mon compte dans itunes je ne vois pas cet appareil.
Bref c'est chiant je me retrouve donc avec des onglets icloud de mon hackintosh et sa me gene. 
J'aimerais savoir si il est possible de l'enlever ?


----------

